# First v Second birth... let's here your stories and comparisons!



## stardust599

My first birth was awful. Early induction due to IUGR, syntocin, continous monitoring, fetal distress etc. It was a truly horrific experience and one that I do not want to repeat! I did everything right - was active right up until the birth, birthing ball, water, and used RLT and EPO but I stupidly accepted the induction at 37-38weeks and opened myself up to the "cascade of interventions" it brings. I am refusing an induction this time and will request daily monitoring and scans if I have another IUGR baby.

Anyway, let's here your stories and comparisons of your 1st and 2nd births, the good and the bad 

Thank you ladies xx


----------



## GypsyDancer

I havent had my second yet, but im keen to see others experiences as like you i had a horrible birth, induced because i was 42 weeks, was put on a monitor, which kept slipping down everytime i moved so was made to lay on a bed through labour..ended up with an epidural, forceps and tore my cervix, and ended up having a blood transfusion and 2 hours in theatre after :nope: I really hope i have a better experience this time..all i wanted was for it to be natural..and come natural and it was far from it..like you i also did everything right..had a ball..went walking whenever i could, rlt ect nothing worked xx

Hope others have some good stories that keep us optimistic! x


----------



## stardust599

GypsyDancer said:


> I havent had my second yet, but im keen to see others experiences as like you i had a horrible birth, induced because i was 42 weeks, was put on a monitor, which kept slipping down everytime i moved so was made to lay on a bed through labour..ended up with an epidural, forceps and tore my cervix, and ended up having a blood transfusion and 2 hours in theatre after :nope: I really hope i have a better experience this time..all i wanted was for it to be natural..and come natural and it was far from it..like you i also did everything right..had a ball..went walking whenever i could, rlt ect nothing worked xx
> 
> Hope others have some good stories that keep us optimistic! x



Sounds very similar to me, minus the epi and forceps. They don't offer an epi at our hosp or I'd have jumped at the chance though! I had 2 doses of diamorphine instead :-(

I had the PERFECT natural birth planned - no drugs, no interventions, very active, peaceful, relaxing etc. and it turned into the opposite. I hope next time is very different xxx


----------



## ljo1984

First birth awful! Waters broke Monday morning, contracting over night so no sleep, went in next morning and was 3cm so started syntocin, evil stuff! Contractions intense and back to back straight away as it was high dose, gas and air for a few hours, dilated 3-4cm (wtf!!) so gave in and had epidural. Then as is common with syntocin Imogen was decelerating so forceps to whip her out, then told after that blood gases taken from cord was fine and I could have pushed her out!! Thanks!!

Second labour was brilliant considering it didn't go to plan! Was home water birth, had period type cramps overnight but really never considered it was labour! Woke up contracting at 5am, mw came 10.30, waters broke all over my sofa lol at 11.15 but had meconium, mw did ve and was 3-4cm (said to oh if I'm transferring I might as well just get epidural lol). Had gas and air in ambulance and started getting some pressure which the mw picked up on, got to delivery ward at 11.50, sat on edge of bed and bam, started getting pushing urge, got on bed leaning over bed head, had my gas and air taken off me ha ha and she was out in 3pushes, half an hour after leaving my front door and less than an hour after waters going and only being 3-4 cm! So yeh second time was a million times better than first time, just hope it's same with number 3 apart from I get to stay at home and am able to get used out of my birth pool ha ha. Good luck girls. Xx


----------



## HellBunny

First (not had second yet) was induced at 39 weeks due to diabetes, was told to arrive at 8am, we got taken to a ward, was seen at 12 noon and induced through a propess, midwives were rude and saying i was making a fuss about nothing when i explained how much pain i was in afterwards (somebody else has wrote a similar story on another baby forum about the royal bolton hospital) 
J's heart beat was checked once after i was induced, then again at 7pm, after this nothing, was left to it until lunch the next day.
Was taken to delivery at 3pm due to there being no room in delivery suite, was stuck at 7cm, so was put on syntocin drip and given epidural, waters were broken. (lovely midwifes in delivery suite, highlight of my stay!) J was born 8lb 6oz at 4am next day, meconium covered poor guy! Didn't have skin to skin as was so exhausted so o/h held him :) was taken to ward a few hours later, evil witch midwife but thankfully she went home after her night shift lol, few girls on the ward were nice to talk to comparing babies etc, lovely midwife there she helped me feed J and dress/nappy him (first time nappies seemed soooo difficult?!!?!)

Sorry its a life story! x


----------



## goddess25

Wont go into too many details.

First birth - laboured at home, quite quick. Got to hospital at 9.5cm dilated, waters ready and started pushing. (not so bad)... after 4 hours of pushing and no baby, Midwife called in an OB who did a quick and very painful exam with her hand right inside me, telling me that my baby had shoulder dystocia and she couldn't turn him/her. Was prepped for C-section/forceps delivery, taken to the OR and IVs inserted, catheter inserted and given a spinal. Had a horrible reaction to the spinal but luckily baby was helped out with forceps... I say luckily but not really in a way. I tore very very badly and had 3rd borderline 4th degree tearing all through my vagina, perineum and through my anus. Spent 2-3 hours I can't remember exactly but close to 3 getting stitched back together again. The recovery was long and slow... I have lots of scar tissue and sex is always painful.

2nd birth - I was terrified that I would tear again because I was told that my scar tissue would not stretch like its supposed to however I had the most perfect birth. I could not have asked for a better birth. It was pretty intense because it was fast. From the onset of labour to birth it was 3.5 hours. She was born after a few pushes with one very small superficial tear. Utterly perfect.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

1st- I was having contractions on and off all day while my now DH and I were at the mall. I didnt think anything of it. It was my first baby, i didnt really know what was going on. After going to the mall, we went to Meijer (like Walmart) because he was going to buy me a new maternity top. I went into the dressing room and i literally felt like i was going to faint. I saw stars and everything. I knew something wasnt right. I looked like a ghost, DH asked what happened and i told him. he wanted to take me home but i said no, to get something to eat and id be ok. We went to Steak N Shake and i kept saying " something isnt right", so about 11pm i went home and told my mom. she told me to lay down. I ate some mac n cheese and laid down. About 2am i woke up to go pee and i felt like water was coming out and lots of pressure, but didnt connect anything and went back to bed. About 4am i felt wet.....
I went to the bathroom and there was BLOOD everywhere! I crawled to my moms room and told her. I was 36w and we called the dr. I went to hospital. Everything progressed fine, bleeding slowed, they said the placenta ruptured but everything looked ok. I progressed to 8cm but DSs heart rate slowed down with contractions so they said emergency c-section. at 12:04pm weighing 6lbs 3oz he came out and was happy and healthy. I felt terrible physically, but ok. My mom and I were there, no one else. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
2nd- I was staying at my grandmas at the time because DH and i werent living together at the time. I asked my grandma what i should do if i went into labor and she told me to wake her up. That night i started having contractions and needed to go to ER just to be checked out, so instead of waking up my grandma, i snuck out of the house and drove myself to ER. They took me to L&D and i actually was in labor! I called everyone and then i stalled at 5cm. I had a crappy OB and he wouldnt induce me or let me get up so i had to have another c-section. I was 36w. DD came out blotchy and having issues breathing. she was born about 9 at night (i cant remember exactly) and weighed 5lb8oz. She was sent to the NICU for 2wk. It was VERY hard going back and forth every 3hr day and night and it was hard because i was NOT prepared for a NICU baby. My mom, DH, and I were there. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
3rd- I was having TONS of anxiety. I had never made it past 36w and here i was almost 40wk. Every little contraction i was going to ER. Finally one night i actually begged for a section, my VBA2C friendly OB knew that wasnt what i wanted so he said wait until the next day and come into the office and wed talk. I went in and he said i could be induced. we packed our bags and about 7am we went to L&D and began the process. IT HURT LIKE A MOTHER FREAKER!! Oh my word, once the contractions started. I even got 1/2 the dose of a normal pregnant woman gets due to my 2 sections, but it STILL hurt. about 2pm i got in the tub and labored, IT FELT WONDERFUL!!! Then things progressed fast! My water broke and i started really dialating! 9pm i was ready to push and she came 9:33pm 7lbs. She was PERFECT! Breastfed right away. DHs mom was there when she wasnt suppose to be and cut the cord, when my mom was suppose to (YES, 4yrs later im STILL pissed about it!!!! :growlmad:), my SIL was there when she wasnt suppose to be, my mom, DH and I were there. DD went back to hospital 2wks later because of jaundice but got better and came home.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

i wont post about my losses, but my last loss i labored at home and gave birth at home.


----------



## ljo1984

goddess25 said:


> Wont go into too many details.
> 
> First birth - laboured at home, quite quick. Got to hospital at 9.5cm dilated, waters ready and started pushing. (not so bad)... after 4 hours of pushing and no baby, Midwife called in an OB who did a quick and very painful exam with her hand right inside me, telling me that my baby had shoulder dystocia and she couldn't turn him/her. Was prepped for C-section/forceps delivery, taken to the OR and IVs inserted, catheter inserted and given a spinal. Had a horrible reaction to the spinal but luckily baby was helped out with forceps... I say luckily but not really in a way. I tore very very badly and had 3rd borderline 4th degree tearing all through my vagina, perineum and through my anus. Spent 2-3 hours I can't remember exactly but close to 3 getting stitched back together again. The recovery was long and slow... I have lots of scar tissue and sex is always painful.
> 
> 2nd birth - I was terrified that I would tear again because I was told that my scar tissue would not stretch like its supposed to however I had the most perfect birth. I could not have asked for a better birth. It was pretty intense because it was fast. From the onset of labour to birth it was 3.5 hours. She was born after a few pushes with one very small superficial tear. Utterly perfect.

:nope: oh my god did they not cut you for forceps or was the tearing on top of it? I had a long recovery after being cut for mine so I feel so sorry for what you would of felt, sounds horrendous. Xxx however I'm liking that you didn't tear second time around, I tore quite bad with Freya then the scar from episiotomy as well I'm thinking I have no chance of avoiding it with number 3 but maybe I'll be lucky and have a result like you did :flower:


----------



## AimeeM

First horrific full wack induction, episiotomy pushing for ages.

Second natural labour, not half as painful, 1 teeny tiny graze and he flew out. Although he got stuck it was a much easier labour. I actually enjoyed it.

Third, wont even go there!


----------



## 30mummyof1

1st birth - uncomfrtable more than painful even though baby was back to back however much longer and had to push for around 3 hours before they gave me an episotomy.Delivered at 2.43am and was home 12 hours later.Had to stay 12 hours because of mecconium.

2nd birth - more painful than 1st but much quicker. Got to the birthing centre about 1.30 pm and delivered at 3.18pm, only pushing for 8mins however afterwards completely different. Baby fine this time but had a post partum haemorage and needed a drip put in and cathetar and had to stay overnight. Still anaemic now :(

So every baby and labour can be so different!


----------



## Jaysmummy

Well you know mine but I'll do it again :haha:

1st baby - Booked in for induction at 38+5 due to IUGR and low fluid. Took 2 pessaries to get my contractions going. Took me around 15 hours to get to 6cms (with no pain relief, they wouldn't give me anything!) Went to labour ward.

Hooked up to monitor and had gas and air and a shot of Pethidine, which made me sick and didn't do much else. Had to have my waters broken as wasn't progressing which was quickly followed by me begging for an epi, which I had at around 7cms.

Was told I was ready to push, baby got into distress, had an episiotomy, failed ventouse and then forceps. DD was born at 9:05pm weighing 5lbs 8ozs.

2nd baby - 4 days overdue woke up with period pains around 5am, by 8am they were coming every few minutes but took my DD to school. Got back and had a bloody show, put my tens on.

Got to hospital at 10am, waters broke over the bed and was 6cms. Got in the birthing pool at 10:45am, took tens off, replaced with gas and air. DS was born at 11:29am weighing 9lbs 10ozs!!!!

Wonder what this one will be like??? 

Good luck, I don't blame you for refusing induction, horrible experience :nope:

xx


----------



## shayandfamily

Both of my labours/births were completely different!

1st: went into labour on my due date, baby was back-to-back so all contractions were in my bum and hips. Each time I had a contraction I was physically shaking and vomitting. Got to the Hospital at 7cm, had gas & air, pethidine (HATED!!) and an epidural. Pushed for around an hour but because of the way baby was lying ended up having an episiotomy and assisted delivery, ventous.

2nd: went into labour at 29+4, didn't realise I was in labour until 29+6. Was 3cm when arrived at Hospital and had steroids to build up lungs and drugs to slow down labour. Had baby at 30+0, completely natural birth with no pain relief and no tear.


----------



## amerikiwi

First: 15 hours once I realized it was the real thing (18 hours if you count the first three hours where i wasn't sure). Laboured at home until 6 cm and then in the pool at hospital. Used hypnobirthing, gas and air. Pushing was difficult--2 hours and the doctors were banging at the door threatening c-section when I finally pushed her out. Second degree tear.

Second: Woke up at 8am after a great night sleep and I was sure that I would have to wait another day (6 days late) to meet baby. Got in shower at 8:15am and had first contraction sometime during shower. Woke husband when I got out of shower at 8:40am and by 9:01am, my son was born on the bathroom floor at home and caught by my MIL as we had no time to get to hospital. Ambulances arrived 10 minutes after the fact. Minor graze requiring no stitching.


----------



## xxEMZxx

First labour my waters went first and started having contractions about an hour later. Labour was about 8 hours, I had just gas and air but was pushing for 40 mins, seemed like a lifetime. Lost 900ml's of blood after as placenta took a while to come out as I didn't seem to contract.

Second labour was about 3 hours, was so quick, got to hospital at 3am and had her at 3.39am, only pushing for 4 mins. Again i had another hemmorage but this time was 1.2 litres, luckily due to the first time they were expecting it so they dealt with it very quickly and came rushing in to stop the bleeding and put me on a drip. Again it was to do with the placenta not wanting to come out (despite having an injection for it!) and the birth weight too. Even though I lost more blood second time I felt much better after and my HB levels were fine, still in the 12's unlike with my son where I was very weak and they went to a 7 and was close to having a blood transfusion. The second birth was so much easier and I wasn't that sore either despite having a second degree tear xx


----------



## Mary Jo

first labour - waters started leaking at 40+3, went for monitoring and was told I couldn't go home. accepted a pessary to speed it along about 12 hours after that. spent a horrible night alone on the antenatal ward, totally unsupported, and decided to ask for an epidural when the time came. I honestly think that if I'd had someone with me I'd have held off on pain relief a lot longer, but I was starting to stress. had epidural about 7 hours after the pessary, all was fine, and I had my son about 6 hours after that. pushed him out myself with no further intervention. active labour was 8 hours 20 mins, I pushed for 40 mins, had a 2nd degree tear and lost 300ml of blood. from waters starting to leak to delivery was 26 and a half hours.

second labour - went a lot more overdue, and had 2 sweeps, the second at 40+10. I woke the next morning at 4.30am with contraction pain, and that carried on all day with the contractions sometimes regular and sometimes not, but never closer than 3 mins or longer than 1 min. I stayed at home all day, going out of short walks and bouncing on the gym ball. it was getting quite intense - a lot more than the point at which I had the epidural first time - but because of the irregularity of the contractions I didn't think about going to hospital. eventually at around midnight I thought I'd call for advice and the mw said to come down to be checked. arrived at 1am. at 1.30am I was at 2cm but waters were bulging. they broke an hour or so later, and I was at 5cm. pain was managable till then, and then it ramped up. had gas and air, which didn't do much apart from focus my breathing, screamed for pain relief and got nothing because it was all happening quickly, then he was born at 3.55am after 25 mins of pushing. I had a couple of 1st degree tears and also lost 300ml of blood. active labour was 1 hour 40 mins. from first noticing contractions to delivery was 23 and a half hours.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

My first labour - 11 days late. began first thing in the morning, waking up with labour pains, and gradually progressed, laboured in a birthing pool and took g&a, waters started coming out intact and then burst, my daughter had pooed inside me, I gave birth out of the water, had a small tear which wasn't stitched (although perhaps should have been). 7 1/2 hours in total. 

My second - right on the due date. also began first thing in the morning, wkaing up with labour pains. Progressed alot quicker than first, at one point I was on the phone informing midwives I was in labour but saying I could cope a while, and 15 mins later I was yelling at OH to phone them back and say we were coming NOW. Used birthing pool and g&a again, water broke just before my son was born, ALSO pooed inside me, but he came so fast that they didn't have time to get me out of the pool to have him. No tears, not even a graze. 4 1/2 hours in total. 

Full stories are linked in my sigs. But generally I have been very lucky with my labours and births :cloud9: And other than my second being quicker, they were pretty similar.


----------



## stardust599

Bump for more stories and replies 

Thank you to all the ladies so far - I read them over and over again! xx


----------



## lizardbreath

My first birth was a breeze. I wanted my second to be the same I laboured at hone by myself from noon-6 I finally went to the hospital after fob came home at 8 once at the hospital I was already 5 cm and at 10 they gave me drugs at 11 they broke my water and at 1:50 am after just 30 minutes of pushing miss jaymee was born no tears no grazes no intervention of any sort. I was up and walking a half hour after she was born and felt fine. Just tired because it was 4 am by the time we got a room 

My second was horrid it was my biggest fear and they all came true. I started getting contractions at 10am at 11 they were getting closer together so I thought is hope in the shower then all Hell broke lose I started bleeding and I couldn't stand because my contractions were getting so close together I called fob to help me I was bawling my eyes out with pain. We call the hospital they told us get there ASAP. By the time I got dress got jaymee to my dad it was 1 I'm crying the whole time from the pain I almost started pushing in the car I got to the hospital at 1 was 10cm already fob almost passed out the doctor was sleeping they didn't think to wake him up. The nurse held my legs shut for 30 minutes I had no drugs I had no gas nothing doctor finally got there in time to catch Katherine then she was rushed off to icu and I didn't get to see her for an hour I had no tears or grazes and was up and walking 5 minutes later because no one would tell me what was going on it was a horrible experience


----------



## NaturalMomma

Both births were vaginal but nothing alike. ds1 was in the hospital with medications and all that jazz, and ds2 was at home and really calming.


----------

